# [solved] backup system

## lsdudi

możecie mi coś polecić do backupu w firmie:

100+ serwerow linux/solaris/windows/inne, virtualki na kvm/hyperv, bazy oracle i inne, svn/git/mercurial

Po krótki researchu wygrywa bareos (ale idelany takze nie jest), więc może ktoś uzywa czegoś ciekawszego.

wymagania:

- interopercyjność (winda,linux, solris etc) i agenty na maszynach

- backupy czesciowe (nie całe filesystemy, a np katalog z execlude wyszczegolnionym)

- obsluga dysk/tasiemka (chmury np amazona nice to have) 

- reusable backup format, kompresja znanymi narzedziami

- współpraca z Rman

- okna serwisowe/scheduling

- copy-on-write/VSS 

- web interface, raporty, maile w razie bledu itp

[EDIT]

Jednak za namową jednego z współpracowników jest BackupPC. Jako backup danych trochę ważniejszych. 

- nie ma agentow.  (co w sumie moze jest i zaletą)

- obsluga czegos innego niz dysk jest kulawe

- format danych jest jaki jest

- dziwnie się scheduluje backup, a debugowanie dlaczego backup sie ni wykonuje jest delikatnie mówiąć uciążliwe.

----------

